# What's your favorite weather?



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

I love thunderstorms, heavy rainstorms, and snow. Keep your hot, muggy, summer/sunny weather. I'll take a cool, relaxing spring rain/thunderstorm any day. The only thing I like about summer is that I can wear shorts 'n chuck taylorz!!!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I like clouds, especially when they are big and fluffy. Too bad they are so difficult to paint. I just like watching them slowly moving across the sky.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

I picked clear, but honestly I like a bit of everything.

I particularly like breezy and a light fog. The kind of weather where you can feel the air and it's fresh, location matters too. Or when you breathe out and you see the smoke of it. A little chill, a little tear, a little more of awareness and sense of your surroundings. Magic of a light snow or droplets of rain. Subtle things. Things that make you notice.


----------



## Pyrocide (Dec 13, 2012)

A warm evening breeze.


----------



## Azure_Sky (Oct 9, 2012)

I like dry and sunny. I also like it when the sky is gloomy, warm nights, and when there is humid rain.


----------



## Absolution (Dec 15, 2012)

gloomy with a 110% chance of DOOM Muahahahahaha :kitteh:


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I voted downpour, though I prefer a wide variety of weather. I get bored of the same weather for too long.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Sunny and humid~


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 4, 2012)

It depends where I live.

Out in the desert I love overcasts and heavy rainy weather. Where I presently live... it rains often and because of the timer, it makes it way too dark, even for this dark enthusiast. I like it when it's either sunny or partly cloudy. I love looking at the shapes of the clouds.

So, I didn't vote.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Thunderstorms, although too much of anything and I go crazy. I like weather that changes a lot.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Meteor shower


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I love both snow and rain, but overall snow is better. I'm kind of sad because it's almost Christmas and I have barely any snow.


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

i love clouds hanging in the sky. i love snow. i love a heavy rain.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Nothing beats a clear breezy day for me!


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Choosing between Overcast, Drizzle, Rain and Downpore was like trying to decide what's better between good beer and good wine, it depends on my mood and movements at the time.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

My faves are Windy days and Mist, but neither was a choice, so I went with my number 3: Snow.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Aren't cloudy & overcast the same thing? Anyway I like both either way. I hate the heat & brightness of the sun.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

No fog?
Fine, I'll go with clear or something... :sad:


----------



## bluefizzure (May 9, 2010)

I love meteorology. I took it the summer after I graduated and my friends thought I was crazy. I chose rain. I think hail is really cool and interesting but only if my house and car do not get damage.


----------



## Oh_no_she_DIDNT (Sep 30, 2011)

I love thunder-snow.... for the surprise element... 






lol.. l love Jim Cantore cause he's such a big kid.


----------



## Iasuru (Dec 26, 2012)

I like rain. I know people that gets depressed because of rain but I like the melancholy feeling of rain. I relax, hearing the drops of rain. It's so good for some reason lol. I can't explain why


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Cloudy, I can't stand sun, it's annoying, never liked it. Cloudy, cool, with a light breeze. I also would welcome rain. I love standing in the rain when it's not freezing.


----------



## Art Deco Duckling (May 24, 2012)

I had a hard time choosing, I love rain in general so drizzle/rain/downpour :3 I've never seen snow, but if I had, I think snow would be my favourite


----------



## illow (Dec 23, 2012)

*Walking in the light rain....* nice.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Dreary and rainy, always makes me happy.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Sunny and low humidity.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I like exciting weather. Thunderstorms, blizzards, and when it's really windy. I especially like when the power goes out. Even though I know it's technically not a good thing, it's just fun for a change. It's exciting.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

I hate with all my soul and passion :angry::angry::angry:.....as long there is no sun I like it.


----------



## adacis (Dec 30, 2012)

Sunny and extremely windy. The sun's heat and the wind's coolness is balancing, and I like that balance.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

rain is sexy...


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

A CLEAR blue sky in the summertime ;-)

There isn't any weather forecast more beautiful than that 










I hate rainy days

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Rainy. roud: :crazy:


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

Clear with a couple of fluffy clouds, not hot or cold but warm & fresh.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Well getting wet sounds fun sooo rain


----------



## The Nightwalker (Oct 24, 2012)

People who like overcast should come to the UK.

It's awful, it feels like I'm being suffocated for half the year.

Deprived of the sun.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

A thunderstorm or snow. Snow dances. It depends on my mood. Sometimes I love rain, especially a good spring rain. But I have a thing for thunderstorms. They are powerful and terrifying and unpredictable, and nothing you can do can change their coming. But they are also lovely and wild and musical.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I love when it's foggy, drizzly, cloudy - it's just softer and makesme feel more alert somehow because it's not grating on me like sun does. This is probably what I enjoy going out in the most. I just love a light mist on my face 

I love big distinct clouds more than looking at straight grey overcast skies though (unless they are actually precipitating which makes up for it)

Gusty wind and heavy downpours are so exhillarating, but being out in them gets exhausting pretty quickly, it's fun when you know you can come inside whenever you want and get all cozy agian though 

I allllllllmost had to pick snow as my favourite though just because it's sooo beautifull and peacefull to watch falling. I love how it makes everything feel quieter. It's just magical. Also, I think I like walking through it slightly more than walking through massive puddles, but I also haven't had a lot of experience with it so it's possible I wouldn't enjoy it that much for months at a time.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

sun sun hot hot

all the vitamin D i want it all


----------



## LadyD (Mar 13, 2013)

I like lots of different kinds of weather, but I like when it's sunny and clear, warm, but not humid. It just makes me feel happy.


----------



## Twily and Vanilla (Nov 9, 2012)

Probably overcast. It's like a grey zone, looking cool in my way. Not too shiny, not too dark.


----------

